
BBC Documentary – GCHQ: Cracking the Code (2010) [audio] - helsinkiandrew
https://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b00rmssw
======
helsinkiandrew
Walkaround and high level interviews with GCHQ staff about their work
including Clifford Christopher Cocks (‘Inventor’ of public key cryptography)
and Katharine Gun (whistle blower who leaked the NSA request to bug UN
diplomats)

